
Malaysia 2020 does not have a flying car yet, but we have a flying boat here - louisCoBlix
https://app.coblix.co/galleryPlay/6462868e-4b06-4710-9c8c-b8b00f83a0e3
======
louisCoBlix
Hi guys, we have built a platform (CoBlix App) and is looking forward for
feedback

CoBlix App gives you the power to create your own creations. You can create
your own virtual world, make your world fascinating with the power of coding,
share and view your creations in Web Virtual Reality (VR).

You can view our app trailer here :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pNpEbCehTM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pNpEbCehTM)

To sign up ( It's free) , visit [https://app.coblix.co](https://app.coblix.co)

Appreciate for any feedback given.

Cheers, Louis

